# Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology a form of Antinomianism?



## thistle93 (May 15, 2014)

Hi! Wondering if Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology is a form of Antinomianism? Specifically their view that repentance is not necessary for salvation, that one does not have to live under the lordship of Jesus and one can be a carnal Christian. Sure sounds like Antinomianism to me. Interesting that historically Antinomianism came in the form of hyper-calvinism but majority of those who embrace Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology tend to be 4 point calvinist or arminian. 

Any links from those in Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology who deny charge and explain why Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology is not a form of Antinomianism?

Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Toasty (May 15, 2014)

thistle93 said:


> Hi! Wondering if Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology is a form of Antinomianism? Specifically their view that repentance is not necessary for salvation, that one does not have to live under the lordship of Jesus and one can be a carnal Christian. Sure sounds like Antinomianism to me. Interesting that historically Antinomianism came in the form of hyper-calvinism but majority of those who embrace Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology tend to be 4 point calvinist or arminian.
> 
> Any links from those in Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology who deny charge and explain why Free Grace/Non-Lordship Theology is not a form of Antinomianism?
> 
> ...



It is a form of Antinomianism. Adherents to Free Grace theology believe that it is possible for a justified person to never turn from his sins. It is possible for him to live his entire life as a Christian without an iota of any change in his life, repentance from sin, holy living, and bearing good fruit. They think that if God guarantees that believers in Christ will do good works, then this means that sinners are saved by their own good deeds.


----------



## earl40 (May 15, 2014)

This all happens because they the believe regeneration does not proceed faith. FOR YEARS I could not figure out the alter calls of the typical baptist church (that are not reformed). Why this is not stressed in our churches is beyond me which include a total lack of preaching this from the pulpit in reformed communities I have been privy to. We all should realize that repentance is a lifelong practice of ALL Christians.


----------



## Toasty (May 15, 2014)

Here is a link by a Free Grace advocate who denies the charge of Antinomianism:
The Free Grace Alliance: Antinomianism and Free Grace Theology


----------

